# How to use this bead



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No clue what that was suppost to be for.
Should just use just reguler metal outside corner bead made for sheetrock.
It will have the holes already punched and not have that curl on the outside edges that will leave a huge hump when you go to finish it.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Is there any kind of structure behind the drywall in the corner?


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

The structure behind the drywall will be steel hat channel. I may have to work around diagonal EMT (red), so it will look something like the diagram below. I might be able to make another hole and lay the EMT straight so I could use two continuous section of hat channel, but that would just provide better support for the wall of the soffit. The underside of the soffit has to be attached to something. I planned on gluing and screwing the bead to the wall of the soffit, then I could glue and screw the underside of the soffit to other side of the bead. Another length of bead would be screwed to the wall for the other side of the underside. I'm using hat channel because I want it fireproof.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not sure I get what you are building. The dimensions might help. You could use steel studs so you have a solid structure to secure the drywall. I'm no pro, but I don't see how your current bead will work. It's too thick on the ends. Metal bead would be stronger but you need something to nail it to.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm building something like this, but less deep. Not deep enough for studs but too deep for furring so I'll attach drywall strips to the furring. The dimensions of mine will be about 11" high, 5' long, and 2 1/2" deep. I could use wood around the edges because I was told this interior wall doesn't have to be fireproof, but I think I can keep it fireproof so I will, which causes the bead issue. I was just curious about how that bead is usually used.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I think the UPC is 722383202108. I wrote it down a few months ago so I can look up more information on the internet but I didn't find anything. I bought it at Home Depot but I don't see it on their website. I also wrote "superstrut" but that didn't help.

I'll probably caulk it to the drywall. Maybe I'll also anchor it to the drywall, or maybe I'll put it under the drywall and just use drywall screws. The hat channel will be supporting the drywall just a few inches away from the corners so I think it will turn out good.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Whole problem is your bead is wrong.
If a customer called me in to use that bead, :no: is no use for it.
I can only imagine that with the crimped ends, it may be to slide in another section and add on more metal?
Certainly is not corner bead and what you want.
Just return it or toss it.
If you must use it, cut off the crimped end to make it flat, use drywall nails to nail it flat.
But honestly, is more work then worth,
I would toss it in the scrap bin and buy correct material, is actually pretty cheap.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

OK, maybe I'll put it in the corner _inside_ the soffit and I'll glue on regular corner bead for the inside and outside corners and tape over the bead for extra strength. Because another option is angle iron which is stronger, heaver, and more expensive than I'd like. The bead thing that I bought is probably good enough to replace a stud in the corner of this little soffit.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

I keep rereading this and for the life of me I dont know why you dont just use plastic bead on outside corners and paper tape in inside corners.

Help, what am I missing?


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

As I said, "The underside of the soffit has to be attached to something." The hat channel I'm attaching to the wall isn't square like a stud. It can only support the front side of the soffit (the side that's parallel to the wall). I also said "I wanted a strong, stiff inside and outside bead because I won't have studs at the edges of the drywall." Angle iron could be used but is stronger than I need and the bead I bought is somewhere between angle iron and a bead. Closer to a bead.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

djlandkpl said:


> Is there any kind of structure behind the drywall in the corner?


No, the closest the structure will get is about 1/2" away from the corner because it's hat channel.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Lets see if I have this right. 

You're building this soffit
to hide the EMT that will
run across the top of the 
wall. Yes?

Why not use dimensional
lumber? Say a 2x4 flat
against the wall. Then you 
have structure and all is good.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

12penny said:


> Lets see if I have this right.
> 
> You're building this soffit
> to hide the EMT that will
> ...


Yes



> Why not use dimensional
> lumber? Say a 2x4 flat
> against the wall. Then you
> have structure and all is good.


The word "fireproof" occurs four times in this thread. It's a "fireproof" wall in a "fireproof" building and even though I don't think interior walls are required to be non-wooden, I'd like to keep it fireproof.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You have non fire code rated doors, plywood covering the soffit, but you want it fire proof
Buy going over the soffit with 5/8 fire code sheetrock the 2 X 4 or any wooden framing would be a none issue.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Okay! No reason to get ur
panties in a bunch.

How about a metal stud screwed
flat to the wall and then another 
nested inside with the flat part out. 
screw them together and you're 
good to go.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

joecaption said:


> You have none fire code rated doors, plywood covering the soffit, but you want it fire proof
> Buy going over the soffit with 5/8 fire code sheetrock the 2 X 4 or any wooden framing would be a none issue.


No, that picture of the wooden soffit isn't from my apartment. I don't think wood is technically an issue but I live in an apartment that I own but it still gets inspected and there are rules and I don't want the building manager or the board of directors, who may not be familiar with the fire code, to see that I permanently extended the plaster and mesh wall with wood.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

12penny said:


> How about a metal stud screwed
> flat to the wall and then another
> nested inside with the flat part out.
> screw them together and you're
> good to go.


Yeah, that may work. But I already have the hat channel and I figured I could screw the bead-like thing to the wall to do that. I'm not sure yet. I have to wait to order a new drill anyway.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I think it's called a straight ridge cap or ridge flashing, "designed to serve as a covering for the peak of the roof on ridged and hipped style roofs."


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine is too small for that. Mine is angle trim. I'm still not sure what it's used for yet. Maybe like a bead except with no compound covering it.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Go with the standard metal edge bead. Use long screws so you can reach the hat channel--just don't over tighten. The bead you use needs to have holes in it for the compound to grab.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I finally know what it's used for. As I said:



Dorado said:


> OK, maybe I'll put it in the corner _inside_ the soffit and I'll glue on regular corner bead for the inside and outside corners


----------



## RTC_wa (Mar 12, 2013)

why not just use this type of bead? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b77igYi104
I used it on my living room easy to use. Just can't buy from the orange apron people.


----------



## bova80 (Feb 18, 2013)

looks like paper faced metal bead. don't see why you couldn't use it


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I already bought paper faced superwide bead, but after watching that video maybe I'll buy Mud Max. The angle framing trim that I was wondering about will be used as it's intended to be used, inside the soffit. It's usually "optional" but it's just what I need for my hat channel framed soffit.


I wonder how Mud Max affects sanding and water smoothing. Eh, I probably won't buy it.


----------



## RTC_wa (Mar 12, 2013)

Dorado said:


> I already bought paper faced superwide bead, but after watching that video maybe I'll buy Mud Max. The angle framing trim that I was wondering about will be used as it's intended to be used, inside the soffit. It's usually "optional" but it's just what I need for my hat channel framed soffit.
> 
> 
> I wonder how Mud Max affects sanding and water smoothing. Eh, I probably won't buy it.


it does not affect it at all I used it on my tape and mud on my living room. sands out just fine.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Watch the video on trim tex.com It really does make it harder to sand but not that hard. They recommend it for everything except final coat. I have a case out in the garage it's a very good product.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Paper faced, metal reinforced bead will work fine. It's all I use any more on new work. Way less issues with "popped bead" (virtually none). You put it on with joint compound. It is available at HD and Lowes around here...


----------

